# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Te lage bloeddruk?

## Chrismo

Als ik mijn bloeddruk opmeet, met en profi meter, of hobby ding, meet ik meestal een onderdruk zo rond de 55. Bovendruk staat op 120 meestal. 

Nu zeggen ze dat dit veel te laag is, en dat ik naar de huisarts moet gaan hiervoor. Is dit werkelijk waar te laag? Ik heb wel de laatste tijd het idee dat mijn ogen wat minder focus hebben, weet niet of dit er mee te maken heeft...






gr Chris

----------


## katje45

Hallo Chris,

Als je onderdruk echt 55 is, is deze laag. Misschien kan je bij de assistente van je huisarts je bloeddruk op laten meten. Neem dan meteen je eigen bloeddruk meter mee. Zo kunnen die van je huisarts en jezelf met elkaar vergeleken worden en weet je meteen of die van jezelf het goed doet.

Heb je overigens klachten die kunnen duiden op een te lage bloeddruk?
Zoals bv. duizeligheid, licht in het hoofd.

----------


## Chrismo

Ik heb idd wel vaak het idee dat ik niet helemaal "aanwezig" ben. En wat wazig zicht. Laatst weer eens zo'n vlek in mijn zichtsveld gehad. Is dan net alsof er een deel van je beeld trilt, alsof dat onder stroom staat. Dat deel schuift langzaam uit beeld en resulteert in een hoofdpijn. 

gr Chris

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Ik zou dan toch echt een keer een afspraak maken met de huisarts. 
Hetgeen je nu beschrijft hebben ook veel mensen met migraine.

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Als ik jou was zou ik (zoals Katje al zei) je bloeddruk eens laten controleren bij de assistente/huisarts. Een onderdruk van 55 is inderdaad wel heel erg aan de lage kant. Een optimale bloeddruk voor volwassenen heeft een gemiddelde waarde van 120/80. 
Laat het dus voor zekerheid eens controleren.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Mvdz

De onderdruk is idd beetje aan lage kant, maar een bovendruk van 120 is eigenlijk heel gezond. Een gezonder bloeddruk zit rond de 130/80-110/60. 100/50 is al wel lage bloeddruk maar daar treden vaak nog geen echte klachten op, dat gebeurt meestal pas bij lagere bovendruk dan 90. Ikzelf heb ook lage bloeddruk 100/60 tot 60/30, maar pas bij de laagst krijg ik echt last ervan.

----------


## StefJanssens

Meer informatie over de lage bloeddruk kan je op deze link terugvinden:
http://www.ingelicht.be/lage-bloeddruk-sc

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier is nog een link van een Artikel hier op MC over de Lage Bloeddruk, misschien ook handig om een kijkje te nemen  :Wink: 

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=33441#post33441

----------

